
Backup Any WordPress Website Using These Free Plugins - truly_furqan
https://www.edopedia.com/blog/best-free-wordpress-backup-plugins/
======
Normille
Worthless listicle. No insights into how any of them perform, how reliable
they are, etc. Just a short one paragraph description that reads like it was
lifted directly from the plugin authors' promotional blurb

------
truly_furqan
In my opinion, these WordPress plugins will be very helpful in case your
website is hacked.

